# levsin



## missytoe18 (Nov 22, 2004)

Well I was just diagnosed with IBS 2 months ago and my doctor put me on levsin (the kind that dissolve under your tongue) It started out working fine, but things have recently went downhill with it. It doesn't help the cramping as much as it used to...and I'm experiencing some crazy not so fun side effects. After I take it, I get really dizzy







and my heart rate gets faster. I feel like I'm having a panic attack or something..Is this normal? I'm wondering if I should go to the doctor again and see what he thinks because I really don't like these effects.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Levsin, Bentyl, basically they are useless and don't do anything to help you. I've been on both and i must say theyre of no help


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Couldn't do without my Levsin..I use the same kind. What mg. are you taking? You might need to decrease, but it sounds like you are having a reaction to it. The only side effect it gives me is a bit of drowsiness, but it sure calms the gut.


----------



## missytoe18 (Nov 22, 2004)

I am taking 0.125 mg of it. I usually end up taking two of them...because my cramps are horrible(1-2 tablets every four hours are my dosage instructions) I did go to my family doctor. He, too, was afraid I was having a reaction to the medicine. He told me to stop taking it and visit a gastro doctor this week. So we will see soon.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Anticholinergic drugs can effect heart rate and stuff. Taking double doses will increase the chances of these sorts of side effect. I tend to get increased blood pressure and heart rate from these types of medications.You might try peppermint (I use Altoids) to see if it helps while waiting to see the doctor.K.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 9, 2004)

I began taking Levsin .125 mg four times per day, but it made me too constipated. I've reduced to taking it twice a day every day and it really helped prevent diarrhea. If I eat something that disagrees with me now and have that "urgent" feeling, it comes out as a regular bm rather than the explosive diarrhea that I had in the past (thank God!). I haven't had any other side effects, but everyone reacts differently.


----------



## 13483 (May 21, 2005)

Hi there.. I've been on 0.125 mgs of levsin for about a year and I was told to take it on an "as needed" basis. I didn't realize you could take it regularly... I've had mixed results with it, I definitely feel like it holds off an attack most of the time, but just for a little bit.. Let's face it, the inevitable is the inevitable 







at least for me unfortunately... it does make me a little drowsy or spacy when i take it, so i didn't think i should take it regularly.. but at this point, i'll take drowsy over "that feeling" (and i know you know what i mean) any day... thanks for listening!


----------



## missytoe18 (Nov 22, 2004)

well im on the levsin as needed right now too purplemoon. I've been working with what my gastro said with my diet.. and now when I take the levsin it does help most of the time. And yeah...i would take the drowsy over "that feeling" anyday too.. How are you doing?


----------

